# UK- Is there any one from the East Midlands area?



## Jhaimcee (May 6, 2014)

I would love to meet people from my area, is there any one out there?
:b


----------



## DexM (May 11, 2014)

currently living in leicester, will be moving next month though


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ where is Leicester moving to?


----------



## Jhaimcee (May 6, 2014)

Wow, nobody seems to want to be here do they?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

There's a member from Derbyshire but I haven't seen her post here much recently. I used to live there but had to move sorry


----------

